# Aging Deer?



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

I will be hunting a property this year that does not let you take any deer younger than 4.5 yr. My question is how does someone age a deer on the hoof? what are the telltales you look for when u say " that deer is old enough" ? I just want to keep from getting into any problems but i also don't want to let everything walk just b/c i might get on landowner's badside. After all I am paying good money to hunt the land


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

There are videos and books out there to help... It takes time to learn and even then a mistake can be made...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

http://www.deeranddeerhunting.com/biology/bucksonthehoof

There is some good information there and in part 2 but it's just the beginning. Deer are sort of like people age wise. Young they look young, middle age they look it. Older they show the gray and the jowls, big belly and sagging back.

Read read read, there is a ton of information out there, video too but nothing will teach you better than seeing it and doing it for yourself on your new lease.

TH


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey! HEY! HEYYYY! I'm old and um...wellllll... Oh okay so I sag in places 
TH is right. There's a wealth of information out there. On the 'net, in books, etc. Even TPWD has info on aging deer. If you can, put a game camera where you're going to hunt look at the pics. If you have doubts post 'em here or share 'em with the land owner to see what he says


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Trouthunter is giving good info. Deer are like everthing/one else, when they age they show it. Think of it as a 15 yr old boy(skinny neck and body, long neck, limited muscling), then a 25 year old man (muscled and athletic looking), then 30 (heavily muscled but beginning to show signs of sagging), then 50 (graying and sagging) and the attributes those ages show in people and you will get pretty close to aging 2 1/2 year old through 5+ years old deer. Not an exact science, but you can learn to do it, but it is tough to see a deer for the first time on the hoof and be able to immediately figure it out. Game cam pics and measuring against deer of a known age help a bunch. Also herds with many ages of deer will help. Horns can be a measure of age although less reliable, GENERALLY, the more trash/stickers a deer has the older it is, also more mass can mean more age, etc. etc, not always but can figure into the equation for aging deer. Good luck and above all else, don't let not taking a deer because you can't figure out how old he is bother you. Have a good time and eventually a no doubter will walk out and you can take your trophy.


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for the responses


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> 50 (graying and sagging)


Like Roger, I resemble that remark. 

TH


----------



## deermanager (Sep 5, 2011)

*Aging deer....*

There is an App available on iphone and Android which allows you to age deer both on the hoof and afterward from toot wear patterns. It is called "Deer Age Tool" and available in the iTunes App Store or Android Market. Hope it helps........I used it and find it useful.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Look at the head and face first, body next, and horns last. That's the order a deer will show it's age. The only thing you should be looking at the horns for is if you guys have a criteria on cull/management/trophy class of your deer. you absolutely cannot rely on antlers to age a deer. I can show you video of 9 year old 113" 8 point with no trash, and a 3 year old 150" with kickers and drop tines. 

Shooting above 4.5 isn't that hard. I had a very strict age structure last year, depending on where the deer was at, we shot from 3.5 on culls, up to 7.5 and older for trophies. The 7.5 was tough.... The 4.5 to 5.5 is pretty easy. Talk to the guys on your lease and get them to help you. If they're serious about their management program they will help you out.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

here are some videos....

4.5 year old 8 point (first deer in video)





5.5 year old 10 point 





another 5.5 year old 10 point





this was a 5.5 or 6.5..... not positive, but it's a mature deer





6.5 year old





7.5 year old





8.5 year old


----------

